# Bulu's Pictures!!



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone's been so awesome in uploading all their little hedgie pictures, so I thought Bulu should have a thread of her own. 
Her "birth certificate" :lol: name is Pineapple and she's a cuddle monster, with a i-don't-care-who-holds-me-as-long-as-i-can-sleep attitude.

She's also not a very good model, which means I get the best pictures of her when she's in one of her ridiculous sleep poses. :roll: :roll: 

sleeping 1 by xspiked, on Flickr


sleeping 2 by xspiked, on Flickr


sleeping 3 by xspiked, on Flickr

I put a pair of 3D glasses in front of her, and she just wanted to get away from them. But she didn't climb over, she tried to crawl under, only the glasses hung onto her and she dragged them across the table. They wouldn't leave her alone. 

Silliness by xspiked, on Flickr

My entire bed for her to explore. 

lookeme by xspiked, on Flickr

*Looks at her Little Miss Naughty snuggie bag* *Looks at me* Who me?? 

whome by xspiked, on Flickr

She doesn't look at the camera. =(

lookeme 2 by xspiked, on Flickr

Her tongue hehe.

lick by xspiked, on Flickr

"Mom! I'm a girllll! My weight is a secretttt! This is embarassing!!"

embarassing by xspiked, on Flickr

"Maybe she won't notice if I slip a foot off. There. 268. Much better." 

footslip by xspiked, on Flickr


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Bulu is too cute for her own good!! Those first 3 pictures - holding onto legs, or legs up in the air, just killed me. So, so, so cute!!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

She is so pretty! And quite the ham for the cameras  My favourites are 1. Where her foot is wrapped around her face. 2. Giraffe-Bulu faceoff! (she looks like she's preparing to eat him. 3. the rest of them. 

She's darling, and a really pretty colour. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So many adorable pics!  Love those little hedgie feet!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the little sleepy pictures.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

She is so beautiful! And what a cozy little adorable sleeper! I LOVE pics of sleeping hedgies, these made me so happy!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahhhh, Bulu is just so cute I can't stand it! I love all the silly sleeping pictures, and the ones of her on the scale! Too funny :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Such adorable photos. I especially love the sleeping ones.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

what a cutie! i love the ones of her snuggling up!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I told Bulu "Everyone thinks you're so pwetty!" and she opened one eye, then closed it and went back to sleep :lol:.

I have so many pictures of her sleeping because she's so hilarious and cooperative then (go figure ). Hope everyone enjoyed the photos


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ohhh boy. Those scale pictures cracked.me.up. I adore the first picture, too. What a pretty little girl.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Wow!! I loooove her coloring!! And i'm not just saying that cuz you said that about Dexter. Haha I really love that brown color! Beautiful!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

she is just gorgeous! I love EVERY picture!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome pics, I especially love the first one! Must... resist...... stealing... Bulu :lol:


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Hedgieonboard said:


> Awesome pics, I especially love the first one! Must... resist...... stealing... Bulu :lol:


She wouldn't even put up a fight. I used to melt thinking that she was so trusting with me to sleep so comfortably on me. Then I realized she's okay with everyone single person who picks her up. :roll:

Is it possible to edit the thread title. I realized I'll be posting more than just pictures on here. It'll be her own personal story/video/picture thread.

I bought some live mealworms for the first time yesterday (I had to hide them in my purse all through dinner at a restaurant and nightmarket :lol: ). She likes her freeze-dried mealworms, but I thought she'd be estatic about real ones with juices. Nope, no difference in reaction to dried or live ones. I was the only one excited *sigh*.

I just got a video of her licking her footsies while she was sleeping. I'm uploading and will post the link tomorrow!

Haha thanks everyone for indulging my need to gush over my baby.  :roll: :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

xspiked said:


> She wouldn't even put up a fight.


...Excellent. *devious smirk*



xspiked said:


> I bought some live mealworms for the first time yesterday (I had to hide them in my purse all through dinner at a restaurant and nightmarket :lol: ). She likes her freeze-dried mealworms, but I thought she'd be estatic about real ones with juices. Nope, no difference in reaction to dried or live ones. I was the only one excited *sigh*.


I remember reading that sometimes freeze dried ones can cause tummy problems like impaction, so even if she doesn't notice the difference, the live ones are a good idea 



xspiked said:


> I just got a video of her licking her footsies while she was sleeping. I'm uploading and will post the link tomorrow!


AAAAAAAAAAH I am so excited!!! I cannot wait to see it! She's such a beautiful sleeping beauty and I'm obsessed with sleeping hedgies! Must. See. Now.



xspiked said:


> Haha thanks everyone for indulging my need to gush over my baby.  :roll: :lol:


It's totally understandable! And we all LOVE stories and pictures--I can't wait for more about Bulu!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Regina's Mommy. I'll try to give her more live mealies. First step is finding a pet store that carries them closer to home.

Here's the video! Uploaded and linked super fast haha. 




She was sleeping, then started nomming on her toesies, then woke up, looked at me, and kept going. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The video is absolutely precious! I will watch it over and over! Thank you so much!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aaaaaah that was so cute!!! I LOVE it!!! Thank you!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What an adorable video! I want to hug Bulu.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Hehe thx guys. I like how she literally sticks her whole foot in her mouth. Talk about "foot in mouth" moment :lol: .

Does anyone know why she's doing that though? I assumed it's grooming and not suspicious behaviour, but can nomming on feet that touched pee and poop be ... appetizing? :shock: 

Should I be giving her a footbath every day? I try to give them only a few times a week (she hates them), and they did look clean, but there's still the bacteria! :shock:. I'm kind of worried about her licking dirty feet now haha.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Omg I wish I caught this on camera. 
I just saw Bulu yawn/wake-up and it was the most hilarious, cute, mommy-squeal-inducing thing ever. Her limbs stretched far (like C-shaped), her quills went up slightly and her mouth opened and she yawned with her tongue poking out. Then she blinked a few times and went back to sleep.

Why is there no smilie fainting or squealing like I am right now? hehe just had to share that. It was too cute. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

xspiked said:


> Omg I wish I caught this on camera.
> I just saw Bulu yawn/wake-up and it was the most hilarious, cute, mommy-squeal-inducing thing ever. Her limbs stretched far (like C-shaped), her quills went up slightly and her mouth opened and she yawned with her tongue poking out. Then she blinked a few times and went back to sleep.
> 
> Why is there no smilie fainting or squealing like I am right now? hehe just had to share that. It was too cute. :lol: :lol:


I have a poor quality video of my feral when i first got her yawning so gosh darn cute! Sometimes they will do it if I do first too lol

She was so small when I got her oh how cute


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

TWCOGAR, I'd love to see that video!

I haven't been taking new photos/videos with Bulu because I've been so busy, but I dug up an old video that I first took when I just got her. Even then, she had funny sleep habits. Don't worry I really rarely ever bug her, but I just had to to get it on film  .
She sticks her foot way out, pulls it back in, then sticks it out again after I stroke her quills a few times. :lol: What my friend says is true, "Mom's so annoying." 






(PS: pardon my atrociously chipped nails  )


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

that video is too cute haha :lol:


----------

